# Lets talk Johnson's......Silver Minnow



## Swamp Monster

I caught the tail end of a fishing show the other day where the guy was fishing off the coast of NC casting the beach for Drum with a plain Johnson Silver Minnow. First time I think I've ever seen that lure used on tv or in video. Got me thinking about this proven classic and wondering if people still toss this thing with success. I use it, either plain or tipped with a twister grub with decent success on pike and bass. Anybody use this classic regularly?


----------



## ESOX

I have a bunch of Johnsons, but they don't get used much since I discovered these about 10 years ago:
http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/lures_spoons_nemire.htm


----------



## wallhd

I too have a lot of silver minnows in various colors and sizes but it's not my go to lure as in the past. Years ago they sure were fish catchers.


----------



## -Axiom-

I used to use them a lot with a pork rind frog.
I would just skip it across the top of the weeds or lily pads and the pike would just explode out of the water after them.


----------



## FishinJoe

They are still my go to pike lure. I use them all the time with great success. 

Joe


----------



## Swamp Monster

Thanks for the link Esox, those look pretty nice. Kind of remind me of those Moss Boss weedless bass spoons. 

I had forgotten about Pork Rind! I used to use the Silver Minnow (both chrome and gold) tipped with the white ribbon tail pork rind with good success, especially on Pike. I'm sure they still catch fish today but like many lures are passed up in favor of the latest and greatest. I know I don't use them nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## Crappie 1

Swamp Monster said:


> Thanks for the link Esox, those look pretty nice. Kind of remind me of those Moss Boss weedless bass spoons.
> 
> I had forgotten about Pork Rind! I used to use the Silver Minnow (both chrome and gold) tipped with the white ribbon tail pork rind with good success, especially on Pike. I'm sure they still catch fish today but like many lures are passed up in favor of the latest and greatest. I know I don't use them nearly as much as I used to.


If you had 1 of them, and a jar of Uncle Josh Green Frogs in your tackle box when I was a kid-you really had something. And also you had to have a Red & White Daredevil with the red feather on the back!! Now your set to fish.. I believe they still would work-if you used them as much as some of the other newer stuff...


----------



## Swamp Monster

Oh yes, a bunch of daredevils and a few old Red Eye spoons as well!
http://www.thornebros.com/muskie/baits/spoons/spoons_redeye.html


----------



## DaveW731

If there are largemouth or pike around, I do not hit the water without a couple of them.


----------



## Elk5012

I use them for jigging pike ice fishing. I break off the weedless wire and put on a shiner


----------



## n.pike

Still my #1 lure for pike.


----------



## wartfroggy

Nothing like a big Johnson, all polished up. ...that doesn't sound right. Haven't used it nearly as much as I used to, but it still gets some water time. White twister tail on the back, ripping it through a weed bed, it was a sure thing. Used the rapala minnow a bit too, but the ole Johnson always had it beat. 
Lots of old classics that still produce, but have ended up in the shadows. 
As mentioned, the Red Eye. Red/White Daredevil. 
Other old favorites are the 5 of Diamonds
The Luhr Jensen Super Duper, red and silver. Anyone remember that one? Screwy looking bait, but used to catch ALOT of fish.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Did the Super Duper have the two little slivers of metal attached with split rings on each side near the tie eye? I think I have one sitting in a display. Nope, never mind thats not it. I'll have to figure out the spoon I have...welded hook ala Silver minnow with two slivers of metal on each side and dressed with a red bucktail....?

I have a bunch of the Rapala spoons as well but never had near the luck with those as I do with the Silver Minnow. The box said Rapala so I had to have them....


----------



## wartfroggy

Swamp Monster said:


> Did the Super Duper have the two little slivers of metal attached with split rings on each side near the tie eye?


 It is basically a strip of thin metal bent into a U shape. 
http://www.luhrjensen.com/products/trout-lures/super-duper


----------



## ESOX

I've got a Super Duper that was in the tackle box since sometime in the early 70's. Brass with red stripe at the top. It has been retired for I didn't want to lose it. Now I can't find it. LOL

Black Silver Minnow with a white trailer.......KILLER!


----------



## Ranger Ray

I still use the Super Duper and Johnson (that doesn't sound right is right :lol.


----------



## Swamp Monster

wartfroggy said:


> It is basically a strip of thin metal bent into a U shape.
> http://www.luhrjensen.com/products/trout-lures/super-duper


Yep, I remember what those are. Never used one before but I've seen guys cast them on the piers. Weird for sure. The spoon I was thinking of is a Herters Wobbling Jig (really a spoon) About 3/4 down the spoon is has 3 red and white metals tickler blades on each side attached to split rings. I've never fished it but I've never seen another like it so it is retired from service. I'll try to post a pic.

Esox, just picked up a Red Ripper, 3/8oz gold.Lunkers down here as a full selection in stock I see they have a sweet top water buzz bait built on the same spoon.....looks like it might be a fun bait to trow in the thick stuff.


----------



## Blaze

I also have used the Johnsons Silver Minnow for many years...have had good success with it. Always have a few in my tackle box...wouldn't go fishing without them!


----------



## Flash

A couple years back, picked up some tackle at a shop on Treasure Island to do some shore casting in the Gulf. 2 lures were recommended. A black and gold Rapala type stick bait and a Johnson Silver spoon. Only two lures I used for a weeks worth of surf casting. Only caught fish on the Johnson silver spoon. Plus it casts a "mile" into the incoming wind. Never thought to use it around here. 

Learned alot about wind knots on a spinning reel :chillin:


----------



## mackmack

I have a few Johnsons it's been a few years since I used one of them though. Caught plenty of bass on them, maybe this spring I'll bring them back out


----------

